# Truth? in Advertising...



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Is there any?

So in another thread I read about how Springfield Amory isn't even "the real Springfield Armory" or something along those lines...No kidding tell me something I don't know. Sure they boast "The oldest *name *in American Firearms" and that's true, it is the oldest NAME. Hell, they tell you right on the website that they purchased the rights to the name and that the original armory was closed. Anyone doing any real amount of research will find that out in 10 minutes on the website.

Lets take a look at Smith & Wesson's Military and Police line. Tell me, what Military is _*currently *_using these guns?

How about Taurus _*"Putting terrorists on notice"*_ HOW?Are they sending them bills? If Taurus is putting terrorists on notice, I'm going to get that Federal reciprocity bill passed with Obama's signature. Or how about all the *custom *features that they put into the PT1911? Half of those are standard these days by almost every manufacturer worth their salt. _"*Standard features worth over $2100 on a custom gun" *_Yet I didn't pay anywhere near that for my Les Baer TRS and Wilson Combat, and don't even try to compare the PT1911 to those, I'll laugh myself to death.

How about Sig Sauer? _*"To hell and back reliability"*_ Is anyone expecting Sig to take a trip down below for hi temp testing?

How about FN's _*"Built for them. Built for you"*_ ad? If anyone hasn't noticed, what's being built for _them, _isn't being built for _us.

_Don't even get me going on any add that has the words "Special Forces" or "Tactical" in it, I don't care how tactical your gun is, if you don't know how to shoot, that picatinny light rail and threaded barrel aren't going to do squat for you.

How about Kimber? *"CDP pistols are powerfull, accurate, and absolutely dependable" *...after that little 500 round break in...if you're lucky. *"The choice of America's Best*" except for almost every police dept. there is and rumor has it that Marine Force Recon was not as thrilled with the Warrior models as Kimber made them out to be.

How about Stag Arms? *"Stag carbines have fast become the bar by which all others are measured" *Affraid not, that is STILL Colt and if you actuall look at "The chart" you'll find the Stag is not that top of the line and not what I would use to measure all others against.

I like this one...

Ruger _"*The AR platform redefined" *_this is regarding the SR556, OK did they just miss every other piston driven AR on the market?

Or how about *"Excellence at an affordable price" *That's from Nighthawk Custom referring to their GRP and GRP Recon....$2350 and $2550 respectively.

I'd keep going, but it's getting late. The bottom line is don't believe everything you read, take some time, start a thread, ask some questions, even use the search feature if you're feeling real dangerous, just do some research and don't get butt-hurt when you find out that those silly ads in the gun magazines aren't really true.

:smt1099

*GOOD NIGHT ALL!*


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

All agreed VAMarine, but can you imagine trying to sell all that stuff if they just described it as it is? 

"The S&W M&P - Our plastic gun to replace our SW99 copy of Walther's P99 and that Sigma that didn't go over that well."
"The Ruger Mark III - Pretty much the same as the Mark II, but with all of the lawyer crap on it."
"The S&W/Walther PPK - Just like the real Walther PPK, except for the proven lockwork and craftsmanship"
"The Auto Ordinance Thompson - Ok, you got us, it's just a Kahr semi-auto lookalike."

This thread could be a lot of fun as long as everyone realizes it's tongue-in-cheek and doesn't get all defensive about their pet brand...


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I noticed this wasn't on there... :watching:

Glock - "Perfection"

KG


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

There is never any truth in advertising.... Or is there? 

Its all about perception and words. How is it possible that Ford boasts the F150 as the "best selling truck in America" .....Yet Chevy will gladly say they have the "Best selling truck in America" .....huh? really? But how?

Well its all in the way you read it.... Sure the F150 might be the best selling truck in December....But the Chevy might be #1 in November. So technically they are both the "best selling truck" at some point. I'm sure even Toyota or Honda could claim the same thing if they want.... 

Honda is the best selling truck in America....(at 2:24 PM EST, East of the Mississippi river and south of Washington DC, during a full moon on a rainy day when the wind is blowing 11mph) .... But HEY we do have the "best selling truck in America" ..... 

Advertising is like magic..... its all slight of hand, smoke and mirrors.... And some hot chick doing all the work behind the scene......


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*truth?*

I've sat in plenty of briefing meetings. This is pretty funny. 
(language warning, it will probably offend!)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Really? Are we really going to have this conversation? Advertising using words to make their product more appealing....The bastards!

Boy that other thread about Springfield really got to you didn't it? What matters more? That the name hangs on another factory? t weather or not the weapons are of good quality? As I stated to that guy in the other thread I know personally of Springfield quality. I shoot along side people with much more fancy pistols than me and I'll do just fine. I do my part the weapon does it's and it does just that. I'll take my Junk Springer over many other weapons that cost a lot more. I don't have a 1911 here that wont shoot 3" groups at 50 yards.If/ When they don't it's on me not the weapon. That includes my PT1911..lol:smt082

Sure advertisers will say things to get you to pay attention. That's what they do. That's always what they have done. Take the Springer again. Who ares how old the company is if the weapon is junk? And I don't have to go to hell to know how well a Sig Sauer performs. Hell, my friend ran over his with a dang Bobcat with tracks on it in the wintertime. We had to pry it out of the ground. Shoots great still BTW.:smt023

The big reason so many people here tell people not to pay too much attention to gun rags and other articles about brand X or Y is they are getting paid to make that piece. It is said time and again get first hand knowledge about a weapon. Find a range that rents, find a friend, something. At the very least find people that actually have the brand X or Y. Because they are not getting paid for their opinion.

Ads are just ads. If it's soap or guns it don't matter. you want the truth go look for it. It's always been that way it always will.

And anyway..Did Smith need to get the military and police to use their new weapon line before they named it? Na, they just gave i a name that tried to instill a sense of trust. and today some police do use the pistols. A lot of SWAT are using their ARs now. Damn nice AR too, I got to shoot one the other day.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Seems to me that the name on a particular handgun doesn't make much difference. Reputed gunmakers like Walther sub out some new firearms (P22) to toy gun manufacturers (Umarex), less prestigious brands like KelTec or Kahr can make solid models that are as reliable or moreso than their more storied counterparts like Colt and Ruger. I think you need to evaluate each model without attaching some magical brand property to it. But that's not what the ads are encouraging...

I should add that the relative "reputation" of the brand examples above are only my impressions of them, and I'm not as presumptuous as to believe that they are commonly held by the community at large. Feel free to rearrange as you see fit, but the example stands I think.


----------

